#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Maid Employment - No Cellphone

## Looper

Very strange. My erstwhile flipper GF from Phuket, back in Phils for a while now, has been recruited by a maid service and has a placement in Penang with an Indian couple. One of the conditions of her employment is that she may not possess a mobile phone?

Sounds a bit dodgy to me.

Has anybody heard of this restriction before for maid employment?

----------


## Gerbil

^ They don't want her calling for help while they are beating the crap out of her  :Sad:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Well, if I needed a dedicated maid that needed to work continuously throughout the day, without interference, maybe ditching the phone at home is not a bad idea...

But she should not be denied accesss 24/7...

Many workplaces are like this...

Having trouble getting in touch with her?...Heh...

----------


## Umbuku

Tell her to turn it off at work but have it with her.

----------


## fishlocker

> ^ They don't want her calling for help while they are beating the crap out of her


Or bending her over the bed. Not too uncommon.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^She wouldn't welcome the call, then...

Ever been porkin' someone while they talked on the phone?...

----------


## thaimeme

> Well, if I needed a dedicated maid that needed to work continuously throughout the day, without interference, maybe ditching the phone at home is not a bad idea...
> 
> But she should not be denied accesss 24/7...
> 
> Many workplaces are like this...
> 
> Having trouble getting in touch with her?...Heh...


Perhaps, that's what she had in mind - and the tall tale.

----------


## pseudolus

Left to their own devices a flipper maid will invariably shirk their duties and play about on their phone all day. However, when she is off duty they should not have any reason to not let her have a phone. Indian employers apparently are the worst type to work for - she's going to work very hard....make no mistake about it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Right on both counts.

----------


## Cujo

> Left to their own devices a flipper maid will invariably shirk their duties and play about on their phone all day.


A friend of mine is giving the flipper maid the flick for that very reason.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Ever been porkin' someone while they talked on the phone?...


Never feel the need to pork someone even more so while they are blabbering away on the phone?

----------


## 9999

> Has anybody heard of this restriction before for maid employment?


These flippa maids get it pretty rough. I did a job in Manila setting up an office and training a bunch of Flippas. We set up in a big house with the office down stairs and had a live in maid.

She had her papers ready to go to the ME as a maid but took the job with us at the last minute through staff. It was weird having a maid and she was shocked how well we treated her. Then this Indian guy came to stay, a (not very) hi-so dude with his own maid at home. First thing when he walked in was make a finger gesture for the maid to come over, and ordered a tea. Later one of the flippa staff chicks asked me to ask the Indian guy to be nicer to the maid like us, and when I did, he was like "wtf man, she's a maid".

Over the course of the month I was there I heard plenty of maid horror stories over evening beers with the miad and staff. All I can say is Looper mate, you call this chick your gf, yet you don't mind seeing her sold into a life of servitude cleaning the shit of Indians?

----------


## dirk diggler

I'd say Looper requires hid gfs to be somewhat self-sufficient, as he appears to have a storm in every port.

----------


## Dillinger

> Indian employers apparently are the worst type to work for - she's going to work very hard....make no mistake about it.


You're not wrong there, after they've had their own houses cleaned, they will rent the maid out for 600 baht for 5 hours to clean other peoples houses and that money goes straight to the Injuns, slavery really

----------


## Latindancer

A few years ago I read about a survey which had been done about phone usage, and it turned out Flipper girls spent more time on the phone than any other nationality.

----------


## oldgit

Friend of mine has two Burmese maids, Couldn't treat them the way he does, orders bouncing off of them any time of the day.

----------


## prawnograph

Then there's the Thai maid; sometimes known as 'wife'
I encountered a man from Arizona, late 60s, I'll call him Bill, for that is his name - for the 4-5mths a year he is in Thailand his wife is not permitted to have her cellphone. 
She can use his, by arrangement, to call her family. They cannot ring her. 
Modest little house he built, may be a cheaper arrangement for him long-term than renting house and hiring a maid and a hooker.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Ever been porkin' someone while they talked on the phone?...


Half of Pattaya.

----------


## thaimeme

> A few years ago I read about a survey which had been done about phone usage, and it turned out Flipper girls spent more time on the phone than any other nationality.


Thai girls are certainly a close second.....

----------


## kingwilly

> Over the course of the month I was there I heard plenty of maid horror stories over evening beers with the miad and staff.


WTF? Did you fuck her and swap facebook accounts too?

----------


## dirk diggler

> Friend of mine has two Burmese maids, Couldn't treat them the way he does, orders bouncing off of them any time of the day.


Now don't get me wrong, I'm all for treating people like human beings, but he has 2 maids which is less workload than 1 for a start. Is their job not to be his maids? 

Of course he can keep them busy all day, that's what he pays them for. 

You can't expect them to use their own initiative.

----------


## Looper

Doesn't sound too good.

I got the address of her agency in Georgetown.

Actually had a trip to Penang planned before she mentioned this.

Will try and look in on her even if she is manacled to the kitchen sink.

----------


## thaimeme

> Doesn't sound too good.
> 
> I got the address of her agency in Georgetown.
> 
> Actually had a trip to Penang planned before she mentioned this.
> 
> Will try and look in on her even if she is manacled to the kitchen sink.


That's only if they allow visitors to their enslaved.

----------


## 9999

> WTF? Did you fuck her and swap facebook accounts too?


Thats right doesnt willy employ slaves to look after his kids? Do they have to eat in the kitchen?

Nothing wrong with shagging the maid but this one was in her 50's.

----------


## DBell

> Ever been porkin' someone while they talked on the phone?...


Known as the Siemens Shot.

100 points for splashing both the mouth and the phone.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Will try and look in on her even if she is manacled to the kitchen sink.


That could turn out to be quite the bonus looper, give her one while she's handcuffed to the sink?

----------


## ltnt

> Will try and look in on her even if she is manacled to the kitchen sink.


This is the one you partied with in Phuket as I recall.  You had quite a thread regarding her request for financial assistance during that spell as I recall?

Looper, obviously you've stayed in touch and have some kind of relationship?  Least you can do for her is warn her off the job, doncha think?  

A little late to be "looking in on her."  So you look in and she's up to her ase in trouble?  What ya gonna do?    Take her to your place in K.L.?  That's when the police show up, right?

Bad situation for your late g/f.

----------


## Looper

Well its complicated. She said she wanted to work in Singapore but needed $2000 for the agency fee (I am not giving her that kind of cash - she is not my GF). I googled it and it turns out that fee is normally deducted from wages over 1st 6 months so I don't think there is anything stopping her going to Singapore instead which is what I told her to do originally. I even put her in touch with some flipper maids I met in Singapore while I was out taking photos on Boat Quay but she said they didn't 'friend' her on FB.

----------


## thaimeme

Dump her...

----------


## ltnt

^^An "Attention whore," Looper.

----------


## Looper

I am not as bad as Willy!

----------


## pseudolus

Don't know why you are getting all serious over a flipper maid. Odds on she has a husband and gaggle of kids in flip land and a few other blokes like you as well. 

Have you thought that the phone might be a ruse to say she will be out of contact with you for awhile,giving herself a few months with a new geezer knowing that if  it doesn't work out, she can get back in touch with you for a handout?

----------


## Looper

I don't know her number.

We have not spoken in 2 years. Just email to keep in touch.

I was just concerned for her travelling to a new country and not being allowed a cell-phone. Seems very strange and a bit worrying given the maid-battering and torture horror stories that come across the news quite often.

There seems to be a tenuously plausible rationale behind it given the responses but still seems a bit questionable.

----------


## pseudolus

Maybe some pictures of her would help us all? Tits out, of course....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I think there is cause for worry. Most employers here in the Philippines do not allow cell phones at work. I can understand why she might not be allowed to use it during working hours. But to not allow any phone access is disturbing....unless 24 hours a day is working hours. Does she get one day off a week? Does she get her phone back then?

----------


## Looper

She gets no days off which is also not too good.

----------


## Looper

> Maybe some pictures of her would help us all?




Hope that helps!

----------


## roger77

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Maybe some pictures of her would help us all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


I'd say the Indian guy has got it maid.

----------


## dirk diggler

Sounds like she's off to the Joy Division...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Looper: You can rest easy knowing that the placement service in the Philippines thoroughly checked out the Indian couple before sending out the maid. That normally entails making sure the Indian's check clears.

Simply put, she's fucked...already...repeatedly......

Since they almost certainly also took her passport for "safekeeping"

she's fucked.

Until she runs away and seeks sanctuary in the Flipper consulate, if they have one there.

In which case...she's fucked...again...repeatedly.

----------


## roger77

> Looper: You can rest easy knowing that the placement service in the Philippines thoroughly checked out the Indian couple before sending out the maid. That normally entails making sure the Indian's check clears.
> 
> Simply put, she's fucked...already...repeatedly......
> 
> Since they almost certainly also took her passport for "safekeeping"
> 
> she's fucked.
> 
> Until she runs away and seeks sanctuary in the Flipper consulate, if they have one there.
> ...


So apart from that, shes OK?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Pretty much. Although they will also probably not pay her or feed her much.

----------


## BobR

If the employer is starting out with a requirement as absurd as no cell phone possession, the treatment, working conditions and lack of respect won't get any better.

Hope she turns the job down for her wellbeing.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

A Social Media survey here two years ago listed the five worst employers for Filipino maids.

In order, worst at top, they were:

Indians

Indians

Saudis

Indians

Indians

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Then there's the Thai maid; sometimes known as 'wife'
> I encountered a man from Arizona, late 60s, I'll call him Bill, for that is his name - for the 4-5mths a year he is in Thailand his wife is not permitted to have her cellphone. 
> She can use his, by arrangement, to call her family. They cannot ring her. 
> Modest little house he built, may be a cheaper arrangement for him long-term than renting house and hiring a maid and a hooker.


She's probably taking care of her second husband those other 7 -8 months anyway so it probably balances out in the end.  ::chitown::

----------


## kingwilly

> ^Pretty much. Although they will also probably not pay her or feed her much.


That will stop her getting fat.

----------


## ltnt

> That will stop her getting fat.


Trouble with a little paunch have we?  Experience?  Looking at Looper's photo spread this lady has no problem getting what she wants...Looper spent a lot on her while it lasted.  An Indian is no match for the cunning flipper whore...he said. Months later he found her chopped up remains in the suitcase he bought for her in Phuket.  Had she only known there was no return ticket for a Indians maid.  
Interestingly, she was identified by the cell phone her boyfriend had also purchased her in Phuket tracing the manufacturers numbers back through Apples hidden chip I.D. system.  The photos contained are being reviewed for other felony drive by employers and snuff directors.  Sadly, no happy endings for flipper girl is forecast.  Ashes spread in the waste-bin of humanity.

The good news?  Looper has a K-girl for life.  Mad as a hatter they say.

----------


## wasabi

We all fall for this, damsel in distress, the knight in shining white armour will rescue her.
Fairy Tale stories brain wash us from the cradle.
Who would not want to be a hero.

----------


## general mark

maybe the emails from her are really from him or him & her or her & her friend.

those naughty pinays & pinoys. well thats a whole other story now.

----------


## Looper

Confirmed:-

No day off.

No cellphone at all even in free time.

Cannot talk to anyone outside house or job terminated.

New rule:- She has to get her hair cut short!

She just showed me photo of her hair done in beautiful braids and she has to cut it off before September 9th.

What a fuckin joke.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Faaark, that's a bit harsh, these fuckers are Indians ? Arseholes

----------


## Davis Knowlton

One step away from nipple rings and crotchless panties.

----------


## Necron99

That's not a job, it's indentured servitude.
To fucking Indians....
She's be better off on the game...

----------


## Looper

I have been pondering this a abit.

I don't want to fuk up her job opportunity but I am a bit concerned about these employment conditions.

I have her work address in Penang and she will be there by end of next week. I was thinking I could write her a letter from Aussie. Just something friendly wishing her well in her new job and home but do it on my employer's letterhead with googleable contact details identifying myself. I am thinking this family will probably open her mail to their address, the way things sound, and this would let them know that she has folk other than Flipper beggars in the world who are interested in her welfare. Maybe even mention in the letter that I will be Penang for a visit (which is true) and asking to catch up.

She has already told me that she will not be able to see me due to her employment terms but I am thinking it would be good if her employers know that folk are not far away who want to know how she is.

Only problem is if these indian fukers take offence at mail arriving at their address for her and give her the elbow then she will be looking to me for help since I have technically fuked up her gig.

I will bounce this off her by email before she leaves flipland before I do anything.

If anyone foresees some problem with this that I have not thought of then please advise.

----------


## Necron99

Involving your employer at any level is a bad idea for you.
If you feel for her, tell her to fuck off this job and flip her a grand or so.
It is a death sentence waiting to happen.

----------


## kingwilly

Let's repeat that...





Involving your employer at any level is an incredibly fucking stupid idea for you.

----------


## ltnt

There's a large hotel on the way in or out of KL airport that is owned by Indians.  I'm told its well stocked with entertainment ladies...have to assume she'll be chained to the bedposts in her new domestic employ.

----------


## dirk diggler

However, select any other page header you like.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Hope that helps!


Certainly did.

























 :Wank: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Simple. If she hasn't left yet, tell the little idiot NOT TO GO! She'll find another job in short order, hopefully with humans.

----------


## ltnt

> hopefully with humans.


Amen!

----------


## 9999

Looper cares so much about this girl's welfare he's willing to go all out and send a letter. Great stuff she sure is lucky to have friends like this. Pretty classy stuff here.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Thanks, Looper. Now I'm in the shit. Wife just called hollering what the fuck did I tell the maids?

Seems her phone is ringing off the hook.

All I did is tell the maids that henceforth they couldn't use their cell phones, tablets, or watch cable. I might also have mentioned that they have to cut their hair short and wear fetching French maid uniforms.

Tattletales...........

----------


## dirk diggler

We shall look forward to the pics  :Very Happy:

----------


## DBell

I know a few Thai families with 2-3 maids taking care of the house and children. Some khmer, some Lao, some Burmese.

I think the agencies they use usually charge around 12k baht per maid. They live in-house in the maid's room sharing a bed, toilet, have their own TV etc. If they get 6k p/m it still a good deal for them. I don't know about food (if they have to pay for their own, or the family pays for their food that they cook themselves), with accommodation sorted they really have no overheads. Saving 60-70k baht per year isn't bad for some uneducated peasant off a Cambodian, Lao or Burmese farm.

Except of course their phone bills, they don't half use their phones!

----------


## dirk diggler

That's nonsense, they will need to send money home to support their families and/or  children and caretakers or else they probably wouldn't be there in the first place.

----------


## thaimeme

> Thanks, Looper. Now I'm in the shit. Wife just called hollering what the fuck did I tell the maids?
> 
> Seems her phone is ringing off the hook.
> 
> All I did is tell the maids that henceforth they couldn't use their cell phones, tablets, or watch cable. I might also have mentioned that they have to cut their hair short and wear fetching French maid uniforms.
> 
> Tattletales...........


Well....that's because they know who the real boss is.
Go to her first...

Heh. :Smile:

----------


## DBell

> That's nonsense, they will need to send money home to support their families and/or  children and caretakers or else they probably wouldn't be there in the first place.


I know two that have gone back to Burma after 3 years as they had enough to fully build a house from scratch.

Might be a bit different from what they were used to though, as their living quarters and working life for their 3 years here were in a house that cost 40m baht.  :Smile:  They probably won't miss the kid with a remote control doorbell ringer with him every time he wanted his arse wiped though. Swings and roundabouts.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I know two that have gone back to Burma after 3 years as they had enough to fully build a house from scratch.


Yup, 50 quid goes a long way in Myanmar  :Smile:

----------


## DBell

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> I know two that have gone back to Burma after 3 years as they had enough to fully build a house from scratch.
> 
> 
> Yup, 50 quid goes a long way in Myanmar


Not that far. I offered.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^Good one  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> What a fuckin joke.


there is a large industry for them to come to Aust as "carers" for decrepit oldies - get a couple and her to lie on the couch all day using facebook

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks, Looper. Now I'm in the shit. Wife just called hollering what the fuck did I tell the maids?
> 
> Seems her phone is ringing off the hook.
> 
> All I did is tell the maids that henceforth they couldn't use their cell phones, tablets, or watch cable. I might also have mentioned that they have to cut their hair short and wear fetching French maid uniforms.
> 
> Tattletales...........


Well, if your maids are ringing her they obviously didnt freaking listen to your instructions, did they?

----------


## Scottish Gary

In my younger days when I was an apprentice electrician we worked in a Indian restaurant in Glasgow for a few days. The fact they were paying us seemed to make them think  they could speak to us like we were shit on their shoes. Continually barking orders and complaining about everything. It got to the stage when our foreman had to have a business meeting with the owner and informed him that he was on the verge of getting his ''cnut kicked in''  The restaurateur was appalled and ordered us all of his premises.  Christ only knows how they treat their Asian maids.

----------

